

US gov tested facial recognition tech on thousands of Americans at DC airport - redubbeded
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/06/18/the-government-tested-facial-recognition-tech-on-thousands-of-travelers-at-a-washington-area-airport/?postshare=8321434734506724

======
bediger4000
This article pays a little bit of lip service to "civil liberties" but is
basically a "gee, whiz!" type of article.

That is, it doesn't deal with hard questions. Like: how many celebrities did
it catch, and did the TSA agents go gawk at them? How many TSA agents used
this system to gawk at stylishly-dressed young women? And how does it deal
with spies, particularly those of US allies, like Israel, that are known to
have weird relations to passports (see The Dubai Job, [http://www.gq.com/news-
politics/big-issues/201101/the-dubai-...](http://www.gq.com/news-politics/big-
issues/201101/the-dubai-job-mossad-assassination-hamas), for interesting
details about how Israeli agents play fast and loose with passports and
identities). This sort of thing could easily turn into a "herd the damn lower
class rubbish like cows" and "treat the aristocrats (rightsholders or
"cleared") with utmost courtesy" type of situation.

